# Crazy News On James White



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

ESPN.com: NCB - Florida sophomore White quits team, plans to transfer ESPN.com: NCB - Florida sophomore White quits team, plans to transfer  

Where will he go? Kentucky? MAybe........... Rutgers? Doubtfully.........Duke? I hope not

J Young could you give us some info.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I clicked on that link and it said they suspended him 2 games for having a paint ball gun. WTF!! :upset: That sounds pretty stupid to me. I hope he leaves the SEC because he will be a handful sooner or later, he was only a freshman last year but if he can put all his talent together. He can be a difference maker for whatever team he transfers to.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*yeaq*

The paintball gun situation is a bit odd................ 

As for him leaving the SEC, it all depends on how he feels. I am sure he might want to get back at Florida so signing with a SEC team doesn't seem doubtful......

He seems a lot like Miles. Very raw right now but could be great in the future.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: yeaq*



> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> 
> 
> He seems a lot like Miles. Very raw right now but could be great in the future.


Talking about Aaron Miles of Kansas? Just courious. You right, Miles is a raw talent. I think he will improve this season.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: yeaq*



> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> Talking about Aaron Miles of Kansas? Just courious. You right, Miles is a raw talent. I think he will improve this season.


Use some common sense big guy. Why would James White remind someone of Aaron Miles??? No, sorry, the world doesn't revolve around Kansas basketball. There is another basketball player by the name of Miles...Darius Miles. Have you heard of him?


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: yeaq*



> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> Use some common sense big guy. Why would James White remind someone of Aaron Miles??? No, sorry, the world doesn't revolve around Kansas basketball. There is another basketball player by the name of Miles...Darius Miles. Have you heard of him?


LOL! Typical beakers, thinking everything is about them, butting in on every discussion, trying to get people to talk about them 

Just kidding, of course. One thing this James White thing means though is that he most likely won't be in next year's draft. Transfering would require him to sit out a year, and after just his freshman year and then sitting for a year he won't go nearly as high as he would if he played this year at Florida, or if he sits a year then plays somewhere else.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: yeaq*



> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> Use some common sense big guy. Why would James White remind someone of Aaron Miles??? No, sorry, the world doesn't revolve around Kansas basketball. There is another basketball player by the name of Miles...Darius Miles. Have you heard of him?


I had a brain fart. Yes I herard Darius Miles.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: yeaq*



> Originally posted by <b>moTIGS</b>!
> One thing this James White thing means though is that he most likely won't be in next year's draft. Transfering would require him to sit out a year, and after just his freshman year and then sitting for a year he won't go nearly as high as he would if he played this year at Florida, or if he sits a year then plays somewhere else.


He could transfer to JC, DII etc and play this year if he wants to go to the NBA after this season.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I think he might come to UNC, he was recruited by they and I think Florida in high school. I think UNC might have been on his short list. Yeah they don't really need a SG/SF, but a baller is a baller, and they need all the talent they can get. So James White, come on board!:yes:


But he obviously did not get along with the coach, and wanted to play more. To bad though, Florida would have rocked with Lee and White this year, really is a shame that college basketball will lose such a talented preformer.:no:


----------



## THELAKESHOW (Oct 9, 2002)

*UNC, yeah we will take um...*

One thing we have learned as UNC fans is that you can never have enough talent. You just don't know what kinda year these frosh will have and if it's a breakout year, we may be lucky to have Felton next year and McCants and May the year after that. So, come on White, you are more than welcome here.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> I think he might come to UNC, he was recruited by they and I think Florida in high school. I think UNC might have been on his short list. Yeah they don't really need a SG/SF, but a baller is a baller, and they need all the talent they can get. So James White, come on board!:yes:
> 
> 
> But he obviously did not get along with the coach, and wanted to play more. To bad though, Florida would have rocked with Lee and White this year, really is a shame that college basketball will lose such a talented preformer.:no:


I don't know if UNC would take him. You're right, he was recruited by UNC, but if I'm not mistaken, they quit recruiting him and never made an offer.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

I read on other boards that he considers Cincinnati and Fresno State. Cincinnati more likely...


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> I think he might come to UNC, he was recruited by they and I think Florida in high school. I think UNC might have been on his short list. Yeah they don't really need a SG/SF, but a baller is a baller, and they need all the talent they can get. So James White, come on board!:yes:
> 
> 
> But he obviously did not get along with the coach, and wanted to play more. To bad though, Florida would have rocked with Lee and White this year, really is a shame that college basketball will lose such a talented preformer.:no:


dont look for him to play another day in college.this is a guy, who i assume was considering coming out for the draft this coming june,now he would have to sit a year then be eligible.he is going to the pros as soon as he can,book it.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> dont look for him to play another day in college.this is a guy, who i assume was considering coming out for the draft this coming june,now he would have to sit a year then be eligible.he is going to the pros as soon as he can,book it.


If he transfers to another D1 school he is going to play at least another year and will not come out till the 04 draft. If he is coming out in 03 he will transfer to JC or D2 school where he will be immediately eligible. I guess he also could try to sign a pro contract to play somewhere.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

Imagine the possibilities of what type of player could be created if an athlete like White played professionally in Europe for a couple of years?

Not going to happen, but would be nice to see that.


----------



## ihatespn (Sep 8, 2002)

James White to Cincy..bank on it. What a hoser.


----------

